# South Georgia hunting Lease



## scshep2002 (Feb 19, 2005)

Looking for a lease in South GA not too far from the GA/FL border. PLease let me know if anyone has anything available. 

Thanks


----------



## scshep2002 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Does anyone know of anything?*

Has to be something special about S Ga that no one wants to tell me lol There has to be something available. Please please help me out.


----------



## SADDADDY (Feb 25, 2005)

*Help a Brother out*

Let me say he would get a great addition to a club looking for some good members  
I have hunted with this feller for 4 years now and is a real good guy to have around the camp.....  

so if you guys are looking for a qdm minded and a very safe and responsable hunter he's your man..

good luck


----------

